

Why Wikipedia's grammar vigilante is wrong - dbbolton
http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2015/feb/05/why-wikipedias-grammar-vigilante-is-wrong?CMP=fb_gu

======
mtmail
That's great counter points to the "One Man’s Quest to Rid Wikipedia of
Exactly One Grammatical Mistake"
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8990903](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8990903))
article.

